# New video on success, recovery and ambition



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

The 7 months since I beat DP have been the best of my life on so many levels, and DP was influential in teaching me lessons of strength, belief and confidence. On the other side, it's made me so much more than I ever could've been without it, so now I want to share a writing/video combo about success and recovery. I'm as motivated and ambitious as hell, and I've got huge goals out there that I want to make happen. I've been reading up on the world's most successful people and how they all got where they are, and I think their methods of achieving the "impossible" are right up there with the ways people can beat DP.

Basically, this sums up my philosophy on how to MAKE SHIT HAPPEN, and furthermore, my interpretation of the meaning of life. I gleaned this from my DP recovery and beyond, and I plan to follow it as far as it gets me.

Good luck guys.

-Penn






The Nature of Success
March 8th, 2014

Over fifteen years and four months of time on this earth, I feel like I've finally come to grasp the nature of success. In my short life so far, I've been through times in which my spirit was crushed by negative thoughts and my world seemed cloaked in cataclysm. Because of the power of my thoughts and the nature of learned helplessness to them, my future seemed impossibly out of reach. I'd been granted great talents, but they would be rendered useless. Why? I was disillusioned, believing that the negativity IN THAT CERTAIN MOMENT was dominant over an open future and thereby killed the chances of me making what I wanted happen. The only real thing about those thoughts were the self-inflicted pain they caused. But because the foundation of such negativity and hopelessness was made of irrational fears and lies I'd told myself, there was no validity and by letting them go, I would supersede that agony and find the truth.

The truth of this world is objective, and emotional reactions to it are subjective. The world is not a positive place or a negative place, it simply is what it is. Therefore we, as dreamers granted life on this earth, are open to choose our own interpretation. Faced with the choice between a painful trudge through a "losing battle," and an optimistic utilization of a phenomenal gift, it baffles me that so many people are magnetized to negativity, and then act helpless to as subjectively self-inflicted pain. Religion is a fundamental component of many a man's interpretation of life. It is clear to me that each and every person was deliberately placed on this earth FOR A REASON. Those who strive to see a meaningless world in which they have no purpose will have no trouble fulfilling their own prophecies. But those who believe they have both feet on this earth for a purpose, and set out to SEIZE that purpose, achieve great things.

It makes fundamental sense to me that there is a God, and for placing us all on this earth surrounded by the gifts he's granted us, He should be worshipped. The gratitude I have for that is unspeakable. But for what reason did he set us in motion here? And furthermore, why are we hear with meaning if the world we inhabit appears devoid of it?

TO SUCCEED.

We are born with a sum of gifts, talents and abilities that have the potential to get us enormous distances, and what better way to repay our Creator than by spending every second utilizing these gifts to achieve our goals? I believe the primary purpose of our existence is to be the very greatest people we can be. To dream as big as our infinite imaginations allow us, and then set out to chase, achieve and LIVE those objectives. Within the context of our physical laws, nothing is impossible, and by eliminating the voice that tells you your dreams are out of reach, you have overcome a barrier that makes such grand ambitions impossible to most people. Believing you can achieve something, and giving your best in faith of your own abilities, is the surest path to greatness. We are all blessed with the unquenchable desire to dream big, and the most successful people on this earth are the ones who apply their gifts and talents to dreams they are CONFIDENT they can reach. They are the ones that get there.

This is not a universally accepted philosophy, but considering that the world's most successful people - billionaires, innovators, landmark achievers in human history - all attained their status by following it, maybe they were onto something.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

The line "an old soul" comes from people like this.

You're beyond smart for your years on Earth. That said, be humble - yet, let no wall, stop you.


----------



## Smurf801 (Nov 21, 2013)

I love this video man. Even though ive been in this hell hole for a while now and i hate it. Its helped me understand life on such a better level and if or when i get out of this i know im going to be such a better person its insane. Dp/Dr is my wake up call to living the life i want to live instead of being a pussy. I hope the people that have recovered have taken this experience like you have and made themselves better people.


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

Smurf801 said:


> I love this video man. Even though ive been in this hell hole for a while now and i hate it. Its helped me understand life on such a better level and if or when i get out of this i know im going to be such a better person its insane. Dp/Dr is my wake up call to living the life i want to live instead of being a pussy. I hope the people that have recovered have taken this experience like you have and made themselves better people.


And you'll be right up there with them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2014)

Like, I said man, you're one of my biggest inspirations. I do believe God has put me through this trial to make me stronger and more positive!


----------

